# legal age to babysit in MI?



## cuddleluvinma (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, does anyone know what the legal age a kid has to be to babysit in the state of Michigan? My dd has been getting asked to babysit and I'm not sure when she is legally able to. I've checked the state of Michigan's website and it didn't help. As far as I can tell there is no specific age, only suggestions (and I can't even find what their suggestions are) Go figure. Any help would be appreciated.
thanks-kelli


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

most states dont have a legal age. you might want to try the YMCA because they usually have a babysitting or CPR class available i would think as soon as she is old enough to take that she is old enough to babysit. i see she is 12 i started babysitting at about 11 so she does seem old enough


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Call your local social services office. The legal age to be in charge of other children is 13yrs old in Maryland.

our state is 8yrs old can be left alone for short periods of time ( as explained by a social worker -- like a trip to pick up milk)
12 yrs old they no longer required to have a baby sitter but cant be left over night
13yrs can baby sit.


----------



## cuddleluvinma (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
I ended up calling the Dept. of Human Services and turns out that there is no specific age that a child is allowed to babysit in Michigan. The worker that I talked to said that it all depends on the age of the child sitting, the maturity of the child sitting, the comfort level of the child sitting, the age of the children being watched, the amount of children being watched, wether there is a phone and people to call (if there's a question about something), weather its a rural setting or if there are neighbors.

So, to sum it up. As long as the child is mature enough, and it's a safe environment it's OK.

I guess that I just wish that there where some set in stone rules. I dont know why. I guess I'm still left guessing my decision. I feel that she is fully capable and I feel that people who know my dd would say the same.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

has she done the red cross babysitting program yet? That might alleviative your fears some, and it would certainly make her better prepared.


----------



## cuddleluvinma (Jun 6, 2006)

I was told that there are classes that are offered and that when school starts she will be getting papers for baby sitting classes. I want her to take them and I think that she'll be interested. I want her to take cpr and first aid classes too. I take them avery couple/few years just to keep it it fresh in my head. It's so easy to forget.


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

I was 9 when I started baby-sitting in Michigan.


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

My 11 year old is taking the Red Cross class this week. She is very excited about it There are so many young children in our neighborhood, I am hoping that she will get a few after school jobs at first and as she gets a little older I will let her start babysitting at night.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2-3* 
My 11 year old is taking the Red Cross class this week. She is very excited about it There are so many young children in our neighborhood, I am hoping that she will get a few after school jobs at first and as she gets a little older I will let her start babysitting at night.

i was 11 when i really started baby sitting.


----------

